# Solved: exit status of parent of /usr/sbin/named



## racock

Hello, 

I'm running SLES 10, which has been quite happily running my DNS/DHCP Web and whatever services until the poor old box cooked and started hanging (complete freeze - with no keyboard / mouse response) due to "swollen motherboard capacitor syndrome".

I've managed to get hold of another server, which is close to identical, except it has new NICs (onboard is a different model), new SCSI adapter (again on-board change), and new Graphics processor (now on board previous was an add-on card.

The machine started up mostly ok (had to run SaX2 to config graphics), but the disks picked up fine. But none of the services dependent upon DNS (DNS included) start.

manually firing up a './named start' gives the following;

Starting name server BIND startproc: exit status of parent of /usr/sbin/named: 1
failed

Any ideas where I can look to find out why a) there is a parent of the same process, or b) why it's failed?

Thanking you most kindly.

Rich


----------



## tomdkat

Run the "ifconfig" or "/sbin/ifconfig" command to see if your network interfaces are up. Check your system log ("/var/log/messages" or run "dmesg") to see if named is logging errors to syslog, by any chance. Look in /var/log for named logs in the event named isn't logging to syslog but to its own log files.

Peace...


----------



## racock

Smashin'

I know the NICs are up, but I wasn't sure if BIND is ties to a specific interface or not. I'll have a look at all the logs and post back.

Thanks for your help.

Rich.


----------



## racock

Right,

Interfaces are up, but the new hardware has caused them to show as eth2/3 as oposed to eth0/1

tail of /var/log/messages when trying an rcnamed start gives;

Sep 22 00:15:41 myserver named[6181]: loading configuration: empty label
Sep 22 00:15:41 myserver named[6181]: exiting (due to fatal error)

So looks pretty obvious, but I must be tired or thick . what sections of named.conf and associated files are 'label's

Rich.


----------



## tomdkat

racock said:


> So looks pretty obvious, but I must be tired or thick . what sections of named.conf and associated files are 'label's


Yeah, that's totally obvious. 

j/k

I did a Google search on the "loading" message and found this.

Hope that helps!

Peace...


----------



## racock

Thanks, that was spot on. I've gone through the different zones of my named.conf, hashing the different sections out and I got it to fire up ok except for when the '.' zone / root.hint is read!

zone ". " {
type hint;
file "root.hint";
};

I've even tried semi-coloning out all bar one section of the root.hint file, but it still just fails to load with the same error.

I'm using;
; last update: Jan 29, 2004
; related version of root zone: 2004012900

There's got to be something wrong with my zone definition or I've corrupted my root.hint file somehow, but I just can't see anything wrong.

:Z


----------



## racock

Got It!

tailing space in the ". " zone (worse to see than a full-stop).

All my zones have a trailing space for some reason (possibly from opening in some editor or yast), so it didn't seem odd. I'm removing them all now!

Thanks for your help.

Rich


----------



## tomdkat

Great! Glad you got it fixed! 

Peace...


----------

